# Taunustrails 2007



## Adrenalino (21. Mai 2007)

Morsche,

habe heute mal auf die HP der Taunustrails 2007 geschaut.

Folgendes ist mir positiv aufgefallen  :

- getrennte Startzeiten für Kurz und Langstrecke
- anscheinend billigeres Startgeld? ( kann mich nicht mehr so genau erinnern )
- kein Zeitlimit

Negativ :

- Langstrecke 57km????? Entschuldigung, egal wie anspruchsvoll Eppstein ist, eine 57km Strecke als Langstrecke zu bezeichnen finde ich etwas vermessen.....wo ist die echte Langstrecke von 99km geblieben????

Kann mal jemand von der Orga dazu Stellung beziehen? Habt ihr mal wieder Streß mitm Forst u.a. bekommen?

- keine Nudeln im Ziel, die Begründung mit der Soße.....naja 

Trotzdem werde ich kommen obwohl mir 57km definitiv zu kurz sind. Aber man kann es ja nicht jedem recht machen, gelle?


----------



## wissefux (21. Mai 2007)

als neu-orga-mitglied schon mal kurz vorab :

- das startgeld wurde tatsächlich gesenkt. steht ja so auch auf der homepage
- im gegenzug sind auch einige leistungen rausgenommen worden
- getrennte startzeiten der einzelnen strecken gab es schon im letzten jahr und im jahr zuvor ! soweit ich mich erinnern kann, ging es nur beim allerersten taunustrails zusammen auf die strecke ...

thema langstrecke : ist halt immer relativ. wenn es nur zwei varianten gibt, ist eben die eine die "kurz-" und die andere die "langstrecke" 

eine echte langstrecke würde einen erheblichen zeitlichen mehraufwand für die helfer bedeuten.

ich denke, dass sich der ein oder andere aus dem orga-team auch nochmal dazu äußern wird  

die änderungen noch mal für alle zum nachlesen :

www.taunustrails.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzer Kater (21. Mai 2007)

Stargeld ist definitiv günstiger geworden und zwar von 29 auf 20 bzw. 15 Euro.

Die Bezeichnung "Langstrecke" ist ja nicht geschützt und da wir eben dieses Jahr nur zwei Versionen haben, ist die längere Strecke eben unsere Langstrecke. Warum es dieses Jahr keine 90 km mehr gibt? Wir müssen immer schauen, wieviele Helfer wir bekommen können. Da diese Helfer ehrenamtlich tätig sind, müssen die auch entsprechend motiviert sein. Nun finde mal rund 30 Leute, die sich freiwillig noch 2 Stunden länger als sowieso schon (wären dann etwa 7-8 h statt aktuell je nach Strekenteil 5 h) an einem Sonntag in den Wald stellen und das für den geringsten Teil der Fahrer. Da es letztes Jahr auch teilweise berechtigte Kritik an der Motivation der Helfer gab, möchten wir dieses Jahr einfach bessere, motiviertere Helfer für einen besseren Ablauf an der Strecke haben, damit alle mehr Spaß an der Veranstaltung haben.

Zum Thema Nudeln ist es ähnlich. Das macht jedes Jahr eine Heidenarbeit und wenn man dann noch solche Sprüche wie den zur Soße bekommt, dann spart man den Aufwand auch lieber ein. Es gibt auch andere Veranstltungen, die ohne Nudeln auskommen und das geht sehr gut. Verhungern wird zumindest auch dieses Jahr keiner.

Startzeiten: Es wurde auch letztes und vorletztes Jahr getrennt gestartet. Da aber die letzten Jahre jeweils drei Strecken auf die Reise geschickt werden mußten, waren die Startzeiten sehr viel enger. Daher haben wir auf vielfachen Wunsch die Entfernung zwischen den Startzeiten so weit erhöht, daß es dieses Jahr zu sehr viel weniger Problemen zwischen den schnellen Kurzstreckenfahrern und den langsamen Langstreckenfahrern kommen dürfte. Die Langstrecke und die Kurzstrecke sind diesmal nur auf dne ersten 16 km identisch und die Langstrecke hat eine halbe Stunde Vorsprung.


----------



## wissefux (24. Mai 2007)

die anmeldung ist freigeschaltet. haut rein


----------



## Hugo (24. Mai 2007)

ich hoffe dass es dieses jahr endlich mal klappt. dass die "lange" nicht spooo lang is kommt mir diesmal entgegen, samstags steht schon n andere event an, dann muss ich dort nicht so sehr haushalten 

bin echt mal gespannt


----------



## Torpedo64 (25. Mai 2007)

Adrenalino schrieb:


> Negativ :
> 
> - Langstrecke 57km????? Entschuldigung, egal wie anspruchsvoll Eppstein ist, eine 57km Strecke als Langstrecke zu bezeichnen finde ich etwas vermessen.....wo ist die echte Langstrecke von 99km geblieben????


 
Bezogen auf die Höhenmeter pro Kilometer ist das eine "lange Strecke". Die Relation solltest du nicht unterschätzen...


----------



## KillerN (29. Mai 2007)

Gut, wenn nichts dazwischen kommt bin ich wieder dabei.
Die doppelte Distanz hat mir letztes Jahr voll und ganz gereicht und muss dieses Jahr von der Zeit her unterboten werden. 
Und die Strecke war auch cool, gibt es denn kleine Veränderungen ? Ich erinner mich da an die provisorische Brücke.
Achso und wie siehts denn mit der Startzeit aus, wieder nachdem die feine Gesellschaft in der Kirche war ? (da wars schon ganz schön warm *g*)

Grüße
Jens


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (29. Mai 2007)

Die Strecke wurde vor allem im Bereich Judenkopf um ein paar schöne Trails ergänzt. So wie es momentan aussieht, werden wir dieses Jahr nicht mehr die provisorische Brücke brauchen, da der Weg momentan offen ist. Das hängt aber letztlich an der Stadt und der Bahn AG.
Startzeit 11:30 belibt so. Erstens wegen der Kirche und zweitens haben wir damit gute Erfahrungen gemacht. So kann man auch, wenn man nicht direkt aus der Gegend kommt, noch am gleichen Tag anreisen und muß dafür nicht zu einer unmöglichen Zeit aufstehen.


----------



## wissefux (29. Mai 2007)

KillerN schrieb:


> Die doppelte Distanz hat mir letztes Jahr voll und ganz gereicht und muss dieses Jahr von der Zeit her unterboten werden.
> Und die Strecke war auch cool ...
> 
> Grüße
> Jens



hallo jens,

die strecke bleibt natürlich cool  , aber du wirst die zeiten nicht wirklich vergleichen können. dieses mal gibts nämlich eine runde rossert und 2 runden judenkopf. der rossert-teil ist ziemlich gleich geblieben, die judenkopfrunde und der innenstadtabschnitt sind jedoch modifiziert ...


----------



## goody-85origin (30. Mai 2007)

ich fand die Nudeln letztes Jahr O.K. 

hilfääääh, das hört sich ja alles (außer mit den fehlenden Nudeln, aber ich habe eigentlich nach Marathons nie wirklich Hunger, ist also verkraftbar) sehr schön an.. nur: hilft mir trotzdem nicht weiter..  weiß immer noch nicht, was ich machen soll:

Half-Iron-Man bei mir um die Ecke, Cyclassics (in Verbund mit zwei ToH´ s Freitag und Samstag, an denen ich sowieso teilnehme..) in Hamburg, oder Taunustrails?? 

Habt Ihr vielleicht noch mehr Argumente für mich (für oder gegen einer der drei Veranstaltungen, oder für alle, oder gegen alle?) ??

für diesbezügliche Hilfe dankbar seiend,
Goody


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (31. Mai 2007)

goody-85origin schrieb:


> Habt Ihr vielleicht noch mehr Argumente für mich (für oder gegen einer der drei Veranstaltungen, oder für alle, oder gegen alle?) ??


Auf den anderen beiden Veranstaltungen regnet es bestimmt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wap (8. Juni 2007)

..bin diesmal genötigt worden die Kurzstrecke zu fahren. Sehe ich das im Streckenprofil richtig, dass man dann den Schmerzberg nur einmal am Anfang fahren darf ?? Das wäre ein Skandal 

Grüße,
wap


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (8. Juni 2007)

Das siehst du richtig. Den Schmerzberg gibt es nur noch direkt nach dem Start. Es gibt allerdings noch weitere "schmerzhafte" Anstiege auf der Strecke  und der Schlußanstieg der langen Runde wird die Kategorie "Schmerz" wohl neu definieren.


----------



## wissefux (8. Juni 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Das siehst du richtig. Den Schmerzberg gibt es nur noch direkt nach dem Start. Es gibt allerdings noch weitere "schmerzhafte" Anstiege auf der Strecke  und der Schlußanstieg der langen Runde wird die Kategorie "Schmerz" wohl neu definieren.



so ist es  
der schmerzberg wird generell nur einmal gefahren, wenn es dich tröstet.
kannst es dir ja noch überlegen und dich auf die langstrecke ummelden, wenn dir schmerzen wichtig sind


----------



## worfo k. (8. August 2007)

Hi Leude,

diesmal werde ich es auch schaffen zumindest die Kurzstrecke mitzufahren, yeah!

Da es mein erste Teilnahme am Taunustrails und überhaupt ist, treibt mich vor allem die Frage um, wie es um die Versorgung bestellt ist. Gibt es Versorgungspunkte wie bei Laufmarathons oder ist man auf das angewiesen, was man an Rad und Körper tragen kann bzw. was einem der Kumpel am Wegesrand zuwirft?

Gebt ihr den ein oder anderen Tipp raus, welche Singletrails dabei sind? Ich erwarte jetzt kein komplettes Roadbook, eher sowas wie "Fahr bei uns mal da und da lang, dann findest du was nettes zum antesten."

So far & mögen die Wettergötter mit uns sein,
Worfo


----------



## goody-85origin (8. August 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Auf den anderen beiden Veranstaltungen regnet es bestimmt!


Ja, hoffen wir mal, dass es nirgendwo regnet. Wir haben doch sicher alle jemand Bekanntes der jeweils bei den Cyclassics, Taunustrails oder Half-Iron-Man mitmacht..

Ich z.B. habe Bekannte, die da jeweils mitmachen - und [] - die Qual der Wahl hat sich bei mir wahrscheinlich auch erledigt, da ich mit meinem noch nicht so gut verheilten (eigentlich gar nicht verheilten, da die Knochen immer noch auseinanderstehen) Schlüsselbeinbruch eher nirgends fahren sollte..

Und wie geht´ s Euch so?


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (8. August 2007)

Da es mein erste Teilnahme am Taunustrails und überhaupt ist, treibt mich vor allem die Frage um, wie es um die Versorgung bestellt ist. Gibt es Versorgungspunkte wie bei Laufmarathons oder ist man auf das angewiesen, was man an Rad und Körper tragen kann bzw. was einem der Kumpel am Wegesrand zuwirft?[/QUOTE]Es wird für die Kurzstrecke, di ja zweimal die Runde am Rossert fährt, eine Verpflegung nach der Hälfte der Distanz sprich etwa bei Kilometer 17 geben.



worfo k. schrieb:


> Gebt ihr den ein oder anderen Tipp raus, welche Singletrails dabei sind? Ich erwarte jetzt kein komplettes Roadbook, eher sowas wie "Fahr bei uns mal da und da lang, dann findest du was nettes zum antesten."


Der Tip ist ganz einfach: Wir nutzen den Rossert sehr effizient aus, um möglichst viele Trails einzubauen und eine entsprechende Streckenlänge zu erreichen. Daher kannst du einfach alle bekannten Trails oberhalb Eppsteins und Vockenhausens und unterhalb des NSG fahren und befindest dich zu 95% auf der TT-Strecke.  Genauere Wegangaben dürfen und wollen wir nicht raus geben, um übermäßige Beanspruchung der erdigen Trails durch Training vor der Veranstaltung zu vermeiden, da dies eine Auflage für die Genehmigung des Rennens ist. Ich bitte daher um Verständnis dafür.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (9. August 2007)

gleiches gilt übrigens für den judenkopf. auch dessen wegenetz wird auf der lorsbachtalseite zwischen lorsbach und eppstein sehr gut ausgenutzt


----------



## worfo k. (9. August 2007)

Cool, ohne Rucksack fahren! Besten Dank für eure Infos. Werde denn mal den Rossert austesten.

CU,
Worfo


----------



## null.ahnung (9. August 2007)

Hallo!
Ich habe vor die Langstrecke zu fahren.Coole Startzeiten!!!
Nur eine Frage:Besteht die Gefahr das die begrenzte Teilnehmerzahl erreicht wird,und meine Anreise daher umsonst sein könnte(Nachmeldung)??
MfG
Oliver


----------



## wissefux (9. August 2007)

null.ahnung schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Ich habe vor die Langstrecke zu fahren.Coole Startzeiten!!!
> Nur eine Frage:Besteht die Gefahr das die begrenzte Teilnehmerzahl erreicht wird,und meine Anreise daher umsonst sein könnte(Nachmeldung)??
> MfG
> Oliver



über die voranmeldung sind jetzt 382 starter gemeldet, das limit liegt bei 800. es gibt also noch reichlich luft für nachmeldungen 
bisheriger teilnehmerrekord lag so um die 600.


----------



## Jo.wa (11. August 2007)

Hmmm.... mir wurde 30 vom Konto abgebucht obwohl ich nur die Kurzstrecke fahre. Eigentlich dürften das doch nur 25 sein weil 15 Startgeld + 10 Zeitmessungsdingsbums oder? hab ich irgendwas falsch verstanden? hier sind doch welche von der Organisation oder?


----------



## specialized Man (11. August 2007)

Hallo Jo.Wa,
bitte Email an [email protected] mit deinem Namen dann kläre ich das

Gruß


----------



## Kathe__ (11. August 2007)

Noch mal was zur Verpflegung:
Also befindet sich die erste Verpflegungsstelle am Ende der ersten Runde (Rossert), wo aber wird/werden die weiteren Verpflegungen für die Langstrecke auf der Judenkopfrunde sein?
Und ganz wichtig: Werden wieder Flaschen gereicht?


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (12. August 2007)

Kathe schrieb:


> Noch mal was zur Verpflegung:
> Also befindet sich die erste Verpflegungsstelle am Ende der ersten Runde (Rossert), wo aber wird/werden die weiteren Verpflegungen für die Langstrecke auf der Judenkopfrunde sein?


Nein, die Verpflegung am Ende der Rossertrunde ist für die Kurzstrecke. Die Langstrecke wird bei Beginn der Judenkopfrunde verpflegt. als nach der Rossertrunde runter durch die Stadt und dann Verpflegung am Bahnhof, bevor es wieder hoch geht.



Kathe schrieb:


> Und ganz wichtig: Werden wieder Flaschen gereicht?


Sieht bisher danach aus. Natürlich wieder nur solange Vorrat reicht.


----------



## thto (12. August 2007)

bin auf der kleinen mit 2 bekannten, freu mich drauf


----------



## specialized Man (12. August 2007)

@jo.wa

Der Sachverhalt ist geklÃ¤rt(Bei der Abgleichung der Bankdaten und der Startdaten wurden leider einige DatensÃ¤tze falsch zugeordnet), du erhÃ¤ltst die 5,- â¬ bei der Anmeldung zurÃ¼ck. 

GruÃ


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (15. August 2007)

@Orgateam

Kann mich auch jemand anders anmelden, wenn er meine Daten hat und bezahlt. Ich schaffe es vllt. nicht rechtzeitig dort zu sein.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (15. August 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> @Orgateam
> 
> Kann mich auch jemand anders anmelden, wenn er meine Daten hat und bezahlt. Ich schaffe es vllt. nicht rechtzeitig dort zu sein.


Aber klar. Normalerweise am besten noch mit Vollmacht, in deinem Fall geht´s aber auch ohne wegen "persönlich bekannt".


----------



## prozak (15. August 2007)

cool, das wetter scheint am WE auch zu halten


----------



## worfo k. (16. August 2007)

Yes man. Grad ist die Prognose: 18 Grad C max., Heiter bis Wolkig bei enem Niederschlagsrisiko von 14%. Zwar keine Hochsommerumstände, aber lässt sich doch angehen.

Ich konnte mittlerweile auch mal ne ausgiebige Runde bei euch drehen: Super Destination mit allem was das Marathonisti-Herz begehrt. Als "natürlicher" Feldbergfahrer hat mir besonders gut gefallen, dass nicht alle Wege bis ins letzte erschlossen sind, sondern einige auch wieder auf gut befahrbare Single-Trails zusammengewuchert sind. Und natürlich sind die zahlreichen technischen Trails klare Hinweise auf eine aktive lokale MTB-Szene.

Dass mit der Giftigkeit der Anstiege ist übrigens in der Tat nicht übertrieben. Und wegen der häufigen Regenfälle gibt es mitunter sogar gut geschotterte Pisten, die quasi bis zum letzten Stein unter Wasser stehen. Also ruhig mit Vorsicht "in die Tiefen" stürzen und erstmal mit dem Terrain auf Tuchfühlung gehen.

Gutes Gelingen,
Worfo


----------



## janosch- (16. August 2007)

Mist, habe mir eine Erkältung geholt und liege im Bett.
Bis Sonntag wird das wohl nix mehr  tschüss Eppstein.

Mag jemand meinen Startplatz abkaufen?
Bei Bedarf könnte ich sogar zwei Startplätze klarmachen.

Allen Gesunden wünsche ich viel Spass am Wochenende.


----------



## Adrenalino (17. August 2007)

Ich werde auch nicht kommen, wie auch einige meiner Teamkollegen. Meine Gründe sind, daß ich letzte Woche ne Langstrecke (90km) gefahren bin, nächste Woche in Rossbach ebenfalls die lange fahre und daher jetzt am W-Ende trainingsmäßig etwas rausnehme. Das wird mir sonst zuviel.

Außerdem ärgert mich ( und einige meiner Teamkollegen ) mittlerweile der Wegfall der 99er Strecke doch sehr , das ist aber nur meine persönliche Meinung. Wenn es organisatorisch nicht zu bewerkstelligen ist kann ich das verstehen, trotzdem find ichs blöd. Wünsche der Orga und allen TeilnehmerInnen viel Spaß, sturzfreies Rennen und gutes Gelingen


----------



## Torpedo64 (17. August 2007)

Da wäre ich gerne auch mal mitgefahren, aber dann hätten die Leute kaum Spass, weil sie mich nur kurz sehen würden...   

Also, Lust hätte ich schon gehabt, aber für so kleine Strecken soooviel zu bezahlen sehe ich nicht ein


----------



## Dr. Faust (17. August 2007)

Du findest 15, bzw. 20  zu viel?


----------



## KillerN (17. August 2007)

Torpedo64 schrieb:


> soooviel zu bezahlen sehe ich nicht ein



LOL Taunustrails ist einer der günstigsten Marathons in der Größenordnung ! Schau dir mal Frammersbach an, die Preise die dort verlangt werden finde ich eine Frechheit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzer Kater (17. August 2007)

Torpedo64 schrieb:


> Also, Lust hätte ich schon gehabt, aber für so kleine Strecken soooviel zu bezahlen sehe ich nicht ein


Sorry, aber noch weniger können wir nicht nehmen, ohne drauf zu legen. Wir haben dieses Jahr ja schon sämtlichen "Luxus" gestrichen, um diesen Preis anbieten zu können.


----------



## flämischer löwe (17. August 2007)

Nachmeldung wird doch kein Problem sein, oder??


----------



## wissefux (17. August 2007)

@adrenalino : ich gehe wetten ein, dass sich die ca. 53 km nach deutlich mehr anfühlen werden


----------



## wissefux (17. August 2007)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Nachmeldung wird doch kein Problem sein, oder??



ich denke nicht. morgen mittag und sonntag früh noch möglich.


----------



## Adrenalino (17. August 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> @adrenalino : ich gehe wetten ein, dass sich die ca. 53 km nach deutlich mehr anfühlen werden



Das hat nix mit anfühlen zu tun. Die Strecken von + 80Km liegen mir eben sehr viel besser als die "kurzen".
Ich fürchte zudem, daß es auf der 53er ziemlich voll werden wird, besonders bergab.
Vielleicht überlegt ihr es euch nochmal fürs nächste Jahr, wieder etwas jenseits der 53er anzubieten. Mich und auch viele andere würde es freuen  
Wenn ihr das halt mit Ämtern und Organisation geregelt bekommt.


----------



## null.ahnung (17. August 2007)

Hallo zusammen!
Also,mir reichen die 53km am WE. 
Bin auch letzte Woche in Zell gefahren(aber nur 60km),und werde nächste Woche die 95km in Roßbach fahren.Ist doch die ideale Vorbereitung!(hoffentlich!!) 
Über Preise diskutieren finde ich ziemlich dumm. 
Ich bin froh das mir immer wieder die Möglichkeit gegeben wird,mein Hobby mit vielen Gleichgesinnten ausüben zu können.
Und die ganze Arbeit läßt sich sowieso nicht refinanzieren!!!!
Bis dann
Oliver


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KillerN (18. August 2007)

Adrenalino schrieb:


> voll werden wird, besonders bergab.



Bis es bergab geht musst du ausm Mittelfeld raus sein, dann wirds auch keine Probleme geben. Ich selbst finde es nicht sehr tragisch wenn vor mir einer ist der etwas langsamer bergab macht, man kommt Erstens sicherer unten an und kann sich Zweitens dabei auch noch etwas erholen für den nächsten Anstieg wo man dann wieder power kann.

Bis morsche


----------



## Adrenalino (18. August 2007)

KillerN schrieb:


> Bis es bergab geht musst du ausm Mittelfeld raus sein, dann wirds auch keine Probleme geben. Ich selbst finde es nicht sehr tragisch wenn vor mir einer ist der etwas langsamer bergab macht, man kommt Erstens sicherer unten an und kann sich Zweitens dabei auch noch etwas erholen für den nächsten Anstieg wo man dann wieder power kann.
> 
> Bis morsche



Genau da liegt mein Problem, ausm Mittelfeld raus sein. Das beudetet, gleich zu Beginn loszuballern, und das liegt mir nunmal nicht. Desdewesche bin ich ja auch von CC-Rennen weg, weil ich erst so richtig nach 15-20km warm bin. Beispiel; letzte Woche Mara Langstrecke, drei identische Runden, 1te 1:57 ( o.k. das war zu langsam  ) 2te 1:38, 3te 1:29......das sind meine Stärken, je länger es dauert umso schneller werd ich.

Und mit den langsamen bergab hab ich kein Problem.....bin ja selbst son Schleicher bergab 

Nuja, ich wünsch euch wie gesagt viel Spaß


----------



## [email protected] (18. August 2007)

Hi KillerN,
dann sehen wir uns ja morgen bestimmt mal


----------



## kastel67 (19. August 2007)

Dr. Faust schrieb:


> Du findest 15, bzw. 20  zu viel?



Moin,

also bei mir wurden am 09.08 30.- abgebucht   

Gruß k67


----------



## wissefux (19. August 2007)

kastel67 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> also bei mir wurden am 09.08 30.- abgebucht
> 
> Gruß k67



es gab einen fehler und eine rundmail dazu. hoffe, du hast das zuviel bezahlte geld bei der anmeldung wieder bekommen ...


----------



## Beach90 (19. August 2007)

So wieder zurück.

Eine Veranstaltung mit wenig Licht und viel Schatten : 

+ Zeitnehmner 
+ Strecke
+ Flaschen an Verpflegsungstation
+ Warme Duschen

- Keine Pokale (* oder Ähnliches : Preisgeld oder goldene Ananas*) für die Sieger der Altersklassen
- Schlechte Beschilderung
- Keine/ Kaum moderation
- Vielfältiges Fressangebot im Ziel  = Pommes :kotz: 
- Veranstaltung war nicht ausgeschildert ab der Autobahnausfahrt 
- Diese Neonmännchen haben rücksichtslos die Fahrban versperrt
- Keine Verpflegung im Ziel 
- Kein Starterpaket

Insgesamt :  Für viel zu viel Geld nix geboten bekommen !!

Man Leute... ich hab nur gehört wie toll es Letzes Jahr gewesen sein soll ... wieso macht ihr so ein Humbug ?!?

Mfg
Max Schmidt


----------



## Jo.wa (19. August 2007)

Also ich fands Erstklassik. Super Strecke und sehr gute Organisation. Außerdem fand ich die Strecke extrem übersichtlich, wüsste nicht wie man sich da verfahren kann.

Ansonsten wozu den Pokale in den einzelnen Klassen? Medallien ja eventuell, aber nenn Pokal mit nach Hause nehmen obwohl man im Gk nix gerissen hat finde ich lächerlich.

Und dann das mit der Fahrbahnversperrung durch schlechtere Teilnehmer. Das hatte ich ich bisher bei allen meinen Marathons weil sich leider auch schlechtere Fahrer vorne mitreinstellen und das einzige was der Veranstalter machen kann ist darauf hinzuweisen das die Schlechteren nach hinten gehn sollen und das wurde auch gemacht.

Das einzige negative war aber da muss ich dir recht geben die nciht vorhandene Verpflegung im Ziel, das gehört einfach zu den Verpflegungen auf der Strecke dazu!!!


----------



## Blut Svente (19. August 2007)

da hat beach 90  100%ig recht 
letztes jahr war das echt besser liebe leute. 
LGS


----------



## Fischkopp (19. August 2007)

Beach90 schrieb:


> So wieder zurück.
> 
> Eine Veranstaltung mit wenig Licht und viel Schatten :
> 
> ...


Deine Probleme möchte ich haben... 
- Von der Moderation kann ich mir unterwegs nix kaufen
- ein 'Starterpaket' mit haufenweise Werbung (wie z.B. beim allseits hochgelobten MA in Albstadt) oder nutzlosen Give-Aways brauche ich ebenfalls nicht
- Deine Kritik an der Ausschilderung der Strecke kann ich gar nicht nachvollziehen
- von versperrter Fahrbahn habe ich nichts bemerkt

Nur Zielverpflegung wäre wirklich gut gewesen, darüber habe ich mich auch etwas geärgert. 

Ansonsten kenne ich kaum eine andere Veranstaltung, bei der man für diesen Preis so eine insgesamt reibungslose Organisation und eine so schöne Strecke geboten bekommt - und deswegen war ich schließlich am Start.

Mein Fazit daher: Viel Licht, wenig Schatten!


----------



## blackbike__ (19. August 2007)

häääh, wie jetzt, schlechte beschilderung???? ich hab echt noch selten so 'nen gut ausgeschilterten marathon gefahren, da gab's wirklich an keiner ecke ein vertun, ich fand's perfekt!

und pokale für altersklassen braucht doch echt kein mensch (unser schuppen ist eh schon voll, ich war eigentlich ganz froh, nicht wieder so 'nen staubfänger nachhause zu tragen...). vielleicht hätte man die siegerehrung nicht ganz so nebenbei machen müssen, ging halt ein bisschen unter.

verpflegung im ziel war wirklich nicht sooo optimal, zum thema nudeln hatte der veranstalter aber ja schon mal was nachvollziehbares geschrieben, vielleicht könnte man noch 'nen kleinen zielverpflegungsstand analog der streckenverpflegung machen, wäre ja nicht sooo viel aufwand.

achso: auch über das fehlende starterpaket war ich froh, warum soll ich x-euro für irgendwelchen kram zahlen, den ich eh nicht brauche.

und kostentechnisch gehört eppstein jawohl echt zu den günstigsten!

strecke war ohnehin wieder top wie jedes jahr und das mit dem wetter habt ihr auch wieder super hingekriegt, macht weiter so jungs, wir sind nächstes jahr defintiv wieder dabei!

gruss, bb

ps: uuups: seh grade der fischkopp war schneller als ich ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thto (19. August 2007)

+strecke/beschilderung
+verpflegungsstation

komme gerne im nächsten jahr wieder !


----------



## Wurzel glätter (19. August 2007)

Hallo jo.wa    Ich glaube du wärst Froh wenn du deine AK gewinnen würdest  Die AK gewinner sind meist auch im GK weit vorne  ansonsten zur Veranstaltung : Die Strecke war einfach Geil Pokale gehören meiner Meinung nach schon dazu 


@Fischkopp: Da kann ich dir viele nennen wo du noch weniger bezahlst 

Letztes Jahr war besser


----------



## Beach90 (19. August 2007)

Okay, statt Pokalen Geldpreise .... Denkt ihr denn Ernsthaft z.B ein Fahrer der Nationalen Spitze kommt wieder um sich ne Glasschale zu erkämpfen ?!?

Es gibt viele Veranstaltungen da bekommst du einfach mehr für den Geld  .. Zb im Sauerland oder in der Eifel  Bestes Beispiele dafür sind wohl der Büchelmarathon oder der Grafschaft MA

Naja .. wollen wir hoffen es gibt wenigstens einen gescheiten und kostenlosen Bilderservice  

Schönen Abend noch


----------



## KillerN (19. August 2007)

Ich finde:

+ Strecke (obwohl ich echt kein Matschfan bin)
+ Streckenposten (sehr angagiert)
+ Zuschauer
+ Ausschilderung
+ Wissefux  (Tausend dank nochmal)
+ Preis

-Zielverpflegung (eine Portion Nudeln mit ner Kelle Tomatensoße wäre halt geil)
-Startzeit (Will aber nicht Meckern, weil ich den Grund kenne)

Ciao, Jens


----------



## flämischer löwe (19. August 2007)

Warum so einen Teuren und guten Zeitnehmer wenn die Ergebnisse zweitranig sind ???
Das zusätzlich jeder Starter nochmals 3 Euro an diesen abdrückt wurde auch nicht vorgemerkt. 
Und die Vormeldung 2 Wochen vorher schließen, dass hätte dieser Zeitnehmer auch bis 3-4 Tage vor Start Regeln können.
Aber so bekommt man ja 5 Euro Nachmeldegebühr. 

Trotzdem:
Tolle Strecke 
Gute Verpflegung ( Außer im Ziel )


----------



## BackfireLX (19. August 2007)

Bin zwar nur die Kurze gefahren, muss aber sagen, dass die Strecke schon sehr geil war. Da schaut man auch mal über das ein odere andere "Minus" hinweg. Nächstes Mal geb ich mir die Lange 

Verpflegung im Ziel gehört allerdings echt dazu. Fand das ziemlich arm.
Außerdem hätte die Verpflegungsstation besser nicht an einem Bergabstück stehen sollen... War ziemlich doof da was aufzunehmen bei dem Speed.

Streckenposten sind mir auch sehr positiv aufgefallen... bis auf einen... der hat doof rumgessen und telefoniert anstatt die Richtung anzuzeigen.

Weiß jemand wie lang es dauert bis Ergebnisse und Fotos online gestellt werden?


----------



## wap (19. August 2007)

mir hats großen Spass gemacht, ich komme auch nächstes Jahr wieder.
Nach nem MTB-Rennen Pommes und Bratwurst vorgesetzt zu bekommen, ist aber wirklich extremst ekelhaft !!! Zum Glück gabs wenigstens Kuchen. Das nächste mal aber bitte bitte wieder Nudeln...

Was mir an der (Rossert-)Strecke nicht so gefallen hat und mir die letzten Jahre nicht so massiv aufgefallen ist: Es gab sehr viele "unrunde" Kurven. Nach sehr vielen kurzen Schotterabfahrt gings im 145°-Winkel weiter..


----------



## flämischer löwe (19. August 2007)

KillerN schrieb:


> Ich finde:
> 
> + Streckenposten (sehr angagiert)
> Ciao, Jens


 
Ja Streckenposten, es gab welche auf dem Rad in Neon. 
Auf " Links " kam nur: geht jetzt nicht... Einige Meter später bin ich quer durch die Pampa vorbei. 
Dann höre ich noch "Blödmann".


----------



## wissefux (19. August 2007)

KillerN schrieb:


> + Wissefux  (Tausend dank nochmal)s



kein thema jens, hatte heute nicht so einen hohen flüssigkeitsbedarf  



flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Ja Streckenposten, es gab welche auf dem Rad in Neon.
> Auf " Links " kam nur: geht jetzt nicht... Einige Meter später bin ich quer durch die Pampa vorbei.
> Dann höre ich noch "Blödmann".



wir hatten auf der strecke keine fahrenden posten (ausser die mopeds). die jungs mit den gelben leibchen waren ganz normale teilnehmer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flämischer löwe (19. August 2007)

Teilnehmer ohne Nummer ??? Aha.


----------



## Beach90 (19. August 2007)

Okay ,wenn das mit den Leibchen normale Teilnehmer waren ,muss ich mich dort korrgegieren ,da ich in der Annahme war es wären Helfer ,welche außerhalb der Zeitnahme fahren. Aber Wegversperrungen gibts halt immer.

Was mir Leid tut für euch sind diese Freaks die Bäume auf die Strecke fallen lassen und sonst den Ablauf blockieren 

Max


----------



## wissefux (19. August 2007)

Beach90 schrieb:


> Was mir Leid tut für euch sind diese Freaks die Bäume auf die Strecke fallen lassen und sonst den Ablauf blockieren
> 
> Max



gab es sowas auch während dem rennen   
meine streckenposten am judenkopf haben noch auf dem weg zu ihrem standort streckenteile abgefahren und wieder neu hingeworfene hindernisse beseitigt    das war zu einer zeit, da das rennen schon am rossert am laufen war.
einfach unglaublich, wenn selbst während dem rennen noch einer durch den wald streift um zu sabotieren ... 
ich werd es nie begreifen, wie krank manche menschen im hirn sein können


----------



## kastel67 (19. August 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> es gab einen fehler und eine rundmail dazu. hoffe, du hast das zuviel bezahlte geld bei der anmeldung wieder bekommen ...



Moin,

ich habe keine Mail (Spamfilter??) bekommen und bin nicht angetreten (bin krank). Tut den 10er in die Vereinskasse.

Gruß k67


----------



## BackfireLX (19. August 2007)

Hmmm... ich will Ergebnisse 

Weiß jemand wieviel die Kurzdistanz und wieviel die Langdistanz insgesamt gefahren sind?


----------



## Rotwild Ritter (19. August 2007)

Beach90 schrieb:


> - Veranstaltung war nicht ausgeschildert ab der Autobahnausfahrt


Seit wann braucht man denn sowas?

Hast du keinen Strassenatlas, oder vorher mal einen Routenplaner gefüttert, oder auch mal einen Ortskundigen gefragt wo das Sportgelände ist.

Ich hatte weder Strassenatlas noch Navi dabei und habs auch gefunden, zumal die Sportplätze in so ziemlich jeder Ortschaft ausgeschildert sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## null.ahnung (19. August 2007)

Hallo!
Also mir hat es sehr viel Spass gemacht.Die Strecke war einfach nur geil, und dazu noch top ausgeschildert.Die Streckenposten waren ebenfalls sehr freundlich. Die Verpflegungsstationen waren auch top.Preis war meiner Meinung nach auch O.K.Und von der Autobahn nach Eppstein find ich auch ohne extra Hinweisschilder,da dort so große gelbe standen. 
Die einzigen 2 Kritikpunkte sind für mich:
Keine Zielverpflegung! 
Keine Preise für die AK-Sieger.(Da wird meine bessere Hälfte zum ersten Mal dritter,und dann das!) 
Also wir werden nächstes Jahr bestimmt wieder dabei sein!!
Grüsse
Oliver


----------



## caroka (19. August 2007)

Beschilderung fand ich echt super. Obwohl ich längere Zeit ziemlich alleine unterwegs war, fand ich keine Möglichkeit mich zu verfransen.  
Starterpaket und Pokal brauche ich nicht.  
Eine Prämie für die AK Sieger fänd ich super. 
Im Ziel lieber Nudeln anstatt Pommes. Doch nach so einer Anstrengung kann ich eh nicht gleich was essen.

Mir hat das Rennen richtig Spass gemacht.  Dank an das Orgateam.


----------



## KillerN (19. August 2007)

Die Ergebnisse sind schon auf www.sportident-run.de/timing zu finden.

Mich würde aber auch interessieren wieviele Fahrer auf die Langstrecke gestartet sind, inklusive Nachmeldungen, könnte man das herrausfinden ? Wäre cool.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## Poppei (20. August 2007)

Konnte dieses Jahr nun das erste mal nicht an den Start gehn.
Aber Strecke war wohl echt hart. Saubere Arbeit Michael !

Max Friedrich war wieder dabei, oha ?


----------



## wissefux (20. August 2007)

Poppei schrieb:


> Konnte dieses Jahr nun das erste mal nicht an den Start gehn.
> Aber Strecke war wohl echt hart. Saubere Arbeit Michael !
> 
> Max Friedrich war wieder dabei, oha ?



schade, hast was verpasst 
max war dabei  du findest ihn ziemlich weit oben in der ergebnisliste  er hat somit zumindest meine erwartungen voll erfüllt


----------



## worfo k. (20. August 2007)

Das war gestern wie gesagt mein erster Marathon und ich hab daher keinen Vergleich bzw. kann schlecht abschätzen, was man mit wieviel Startgeld an Service bieten kann. Kommt neben der Kohle wahrscheinlich auch darauf an, wieviel Leute sich ehrenamtlich dabei ihren Allerwertesten aufreissen...

Kurz und gut, mir hat es echt super-gut gefallen: Nette Organisatorinnen und Organisatoren, super Stimmung und Verhalten im Feld. Und deshalb möchte ich allen Beteiligten an der Organisation ein dickes Dankeschön zukommen lassen. Wenn nix dazwischenkommt bin ich nächstes Jahr auf jeden Fall wieder dabei!

Lg,
Worfo


----------



## powderJO (20. August 2007)

hier auch mal mein eindruck vom taunustrails 07: insgesamt eine super veranstaltung. 

die strecke: das es bei einer veranstaltung die taunustrails heißt auch welche geben würde, hatte ich erwartet. dass es so viele und noch dazu so schöne waren, fand ich schon sehr geil. besonders die spitzenkehrenstücke haben es mir angetan. 

die helfer: suoer nette betreuung an den verpflegungsstationen. auch die streckenposten waren nett und gaben sich redlich mühe, wenigstens ein bißchen anfeuerung zu leisten. 

die verpflegung: sehr gut. zumindest auf der strecke selbst gab es alles was man brauchte (ich habe deutlich mehr verbraucht als erwartet) und im ziel - naja, ich fand die bratwurst und die pommes lecker  

aber ein paar kritikpunkte habe ich auch:

start: hier müßte man imho für einen geregelteren ablauf sorgen. denn es kann nicht sein, dass starter, die spät zum startbereich kommen sich erst mal vor die startlinie stellen. als diese dann vom veranstalter auf die eigentliche startlinie aufmerksam gemacht wurden, drängten sie die, die (sich fair verhaltend) richtig standen einfach zurück. und zack - standen ich und viele andere plötzlich ganz hinten. während die ersten davonzogen standen wir noch weit hinter den startlinie und mußten zusehen, wie die spitze davonzog. 
klar konnte man auf den ersten teerkilometern einige wieder überholen, aber leider nicht alle. die zeit, die man im startbereich verlor, war so kaum mehr gutzumachen - zumal sich wie immer auch wirklich schlechte fahrer scheinbar grundsätzlich nach vorne stellen müssen, um dann auch noch die trails zu blockieren. aber dafür kann dann der veranstalter ja nix. 

wünschen wurde ich mir also einen ganz klar abgegrenzten startbereich (gatter), in dem es nicht mehr möglich ist, vor links, rechts oder vorne in den startbereich zu kommen.

wünschen würde ich mir auch eine größere begeisterung für das rennen i ort. wenig zuschauer, kaum unterstützung etc. irgendwie hatte man das gefühl, dass keiner vom rennen notiz nimmt - außer den beteiligten. 

pj


----------



## specialized Man (20. August 2007)

Hallo an Alle, die gestern da waren.
Vielen Dank für die vielen Anregungen, für das Lob und die Kritik.

Und auch vielen Dank für den schönen Tag, den Ihr uns bereitet habt. 

Mein Feedback von den Helfern ist nämlich, dass sie Überwiegend nette Teilnehmer getroffen haben und, dass es so viel Spaß gemacht hat, 1-2 Tage für so eine Veranstaltung zu opfern.

An der Kritik werden wir arbeiten.
Sicher muss ich gestehen, dass wir unser Hauptaugenmerk auf die Strecke und weniger auf das Catering gelegt haben. Das war uns auch einfach wichtiger.

Der Verpfegungsstand der Kurzstrecjke war ungünstig positioniert. Wahrscheinlich müssen wir in diesen den Wald verlegen und dafür den 2te-Runde-Trail opfern.

Leider sind die Eppsteiner nicht alle sehr MTB begeistert, ich war enttäuscht, dass am Schlussanstieg außer den Helfern letztendlich niemand war. Dabei wäre das eigentlich ein geeigneter Platz um richtig Stimmung zu erzeugen. Aber wir können im Vorfeld in der Presse nur darauf hinweisen. Wenn dann niemand kommt...

die Nudeln
Zur Info an alle die gern nach dem Rennen Nudeln essen, ich natürlich auch 

*Es ist eine Heidenarbeit*, in diesem Fall bei uns 1000!!! Portionen Nudeln zuzubereiten und diese zeitgerecht vorzuhalten. Bis jetzt sind wir darauf angewiesen, hier auf Catering-Unternehmen zurückgreifen zu müssen. Da kostet eine Portion 4-5 , und diese Aktion bindet ca. 10-15 Helfer. Wir haben uns letztendlich, wie oben schon erwähnt, dagegen entschieden, weil wir ja ein Rennen und keine Pastaparty organisieren wollen. Sollten wir da andere Möglichkeiten haben sind wir da offen. 

Ganz offen gesagt hat es uns auch ziemlich gestunken, dass sich letztes Jahr Leute darüber beschweren, dass es ab 16:00 Uhr keine vegetarische Sauce mehr gab. Da frage ich mich: Was machen wir hier eigentlich, ein MTB-Rennen für Hobbyfahrer oder einen Allinclusive-Brunch mit Radfahren?

Fazit
Mailt uns an, was ihr gutes und schlechtes zu sagen habt, dann sammeln wir das und versuchen es zu verbessern. Ansonsten freuen wir uns schon aufs nächste Mal

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## powderJO (20. August 2007)

specialized Man schrieb:


> Leider sind die Eppsteiner nicht alle sehr MTB begeistert, ich war enttäuscht, dass am Schlussanstieg außer den Helfern letztendlich niemand war. Dabei wäre das eigentlich ein geeigneter Platz um richtig Stimmung zu erzeugen. Aber wir können im Vorfeld in der Presse nur darauf hinweisen. Wenn dann niemand kommt...



das ist echt schade. hier ging meine kritik auch nicht an euch - denn das ihr da wenig machen könnt (außer werbung) ist klar. ich verstehe aber nicht, dass ein ort wie eppstein eine solche gelegenheit, ein wenig aufmerksamkeit auf sich zu lenken so verstreichen lässt. auch die wirte und geschäftsleute kann ich nicht verstehen - gerade die müssten doch interesse haben, dass möglichst viele der teilnehmer, betreuer, ihren ort in guter erinnerung behalten. da ist frammersbach echt deutlich weiter. euch wünsche ich, dass sich dass bald ändert und damit auch euer engagement ein wenig anerkennung findet.


----------



## CCTaunus (20. August 2007)

So, 

dann will ich auch mal meinen Senf zu gestern dazugeben. Ich fand es war wieder einmal eine tolle Veranstaltung. Mit der Strecke habt ihr euch echt in Zeug gelegt und im Vergleich zum letzten Mal noch mal eins draufgesetzt. 

Die Beschilderung war gut und die Streckenposten fand ich auch Klasse. Ich weiß aus eigener Erfahrung, dass es gerade beim einsetzenden Regen keine tolle Sache ist im Wald zu stehen. Also hierfür an alle ein Danke.

Zum Thema Verpflegung: Vielleicht könnte man für das nächste Jahr einfach einen "Nudelwagen" wie an Jahrmärkten üblich organisieren. Dann muss zwar jede seine Nudeln zahlen, aber ich denke, dass das bei der Startgebühr für jeden drinn müsste....Das Bier im Ziel war auch nicht im Startgeld enthalten...

Also, tolle Veranstaltung, auch wenn ich wegen einer verbogenen Schaltung (Sturz) leider nach der ersten Judenkopfrunde aufgeben mussten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## specialized Man (20. August 2007)

@ powderJO

wir haben schon mehrfach Gespräche mit Gastwirten geführt, 2005 hat man in der Innenstadt eine Party gemacht,aber sogut wie kein Zuspruch erhalten. Seitdem kein Engagement mehr. Die Hotels und Pensionen freuen sich zwar über die Buchungen das, wars dann aber auch.


----------



## fUEL (20. August 2007)

specialized Man schrieb:


> Hallo an Alle, die gestern da waren.
> Vielen Dank für die vielen Anregungen, für das Lob und die Kritik.
> 
> Und auch vielen Dank für den schönen Tag, den Ihr uns bereitet habt.
> ...


 

Hallo Rainer!

1 a Strecke und gute Stimmung bei den Helfern.

Grosses Lob - Hab daheim lecker Rinderfilet mit Steinpilze genossen und keine Nudel vermisst. 

Bis Do im Gimbi


----------



## Alexander74 (20. August 2007)

Bin die Mittelstrecke gefahren. Ich fand die Strecke ordentlich ausgeschildert und bin auch froh, dass so viele Helfer diesen Marathon tatkräftig unterstützt haben. Lob!! 
Fand es gut, wie sie einen angefeuert haben.

Wenn man kurz vorm Start hört, dass Baumstämme über den Weg gelegt wurden und Markierungen entfernt wurden kann ich nur k... über solche Menschen. 

Ansonsten habe ich doch ziemlichen Respekt vor einigen der Abfahrten gehabt... die durch den Bach und die runter zum Bahnhof nach Eppstein fand ich knifflig.

Am Ende hatte ich 55,7 km auf dem Tacho. Ich würde gern wissen ob ihr auch 55 bis 56 km drauf hattet.

Gruß Alexander


----------



## Jo.wa (20. August 2007)

Wurzel glätter schrieb:


> Hallo jo.wa    Ich glaube du wärst Froh wenn du deine AK gewinnen würdest  Die AK gewinner sind meist auch im GK weit vorne  ansonsten zur Veranstaltung : Die Strecke war einfach Geil Pokale gehören meiner Meinung nach schon dazu
> 
> 
> @Fischkopp: Da kann ich dir viele nennen wo du noch weniger bezahlst
> ...


Ich bin 2ter in meiner Altersklasse geworden. Gesamt 12er


----------



## dib (20. August 2007)

Alexander74 schrieb:


> Bin die Mittelstrecke gefahren. Ich fand die Strecke ordentlich ausgeschildert und bin auch froh, dass so viele Helfer diesen Marathon tatkräftig unterstützt haben. Lob!!
> Fand es gut, wie sie einen angefeuert haben.
> 
> Wenn man kurz vorm Start hört, dass Baumstämme über den Weg gelegt wurden und Markierungen entfernt wurden kann ich nur k... über solche Menschen.
> ...



Ich hatte auch 55,3Km drauf...und ca. 1900 hm  
Die Abfahrten fand ich Supergeil wohingegen der letzte Anstieg von einem völlig wahnsinnigen  ausgesucht worden sein muss!


----------



## wissefux (20. August 2007)

dib schrieb:


> ...wohingegen der letzte Anstieg von einem völlig wahnsinnigen  ausgesucht worden sein muss!



soll jetzt bitte keiner kommen, er sei nicht im vorfeld von uns gewarnt worden


----------



## frogmatic (20. August 2007)

So,

dann gebe ich auch mal meinen Senf dazu. Da es mein erster Marathon war fehlt mir jeglicher Vergleich 

Auf jeden Fall danke ich den Veranstaltern und Helfern, das freiwillige Engagement ist ja keine Selbstverständlichkeit.

Die Strecke fand ich gut (und anspruchsvoll), über die Hinweisschilder war ich angenehm überrascht, sonst fahre ich ja auch auf Sicht. An der Organisation sind mir auch keine Mängel aufgefallen. Liegt vielleicht mit dran, dass ich Pommes liebe. Und es war schön, dass sich mal jemand freut und anfeuert, wenn ich mit dem Rad vorbeifahre.
Wird wohl nicht mein letzter Marathon bleiben!

An die ewigen Nörgler, denen es nicht genug Pokale/Kilometer/Nudeln/Hinweisschilder ab Autobahn (also wirklich, Kinder) gab: ihr habt euch selbst entlarvt, und ich hab's gemerkt, und bestimmt nicht als einziger. Macht es besser - aber darauf werden wir vermutlich lange warten...

FM


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (20. August 2007)

Alexander74 schrieb:


> Am Ende hatte ich 55,7 km auf dem Tacho. Ich würde gern wissen ob ihr auch 55 bis 56 km drauf hattet.


Das variiert erfahrungsgemäß. Je nach Reifenumfang, Linie und Meßart (Tacho, GPS, Routenplaner) hatten wir für die Strecke zwischen 53 und 56 km gehabt. Da die Höhenmesser auch alle unterschiedlich genau messen, ergaben sich da auch Werte zwischen 1700 (Ciclo), 1750 (Routenplaner) und 1850 (Polar).


----------



## BackfireLX (20. August 2007)

Hey Schwarzer Kater,

Coole Bilder von Eppstein! Kann garnicht verstehen wie man da noch so drauf lachen kann 

Wann werden denn die Bilder online gestellt? Kann man da schon was abschätzen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzer Kater (20. August 2007)

BackfireLX schrieb:


> Hey Schwarzer Kater,
> 
> Coole Bilder von Eppstein! Kann garnicht verstehen wie man da noch so drauf lachen kann
> 
> Wann werden denn die Bilder online gestellt? Kann man da schon was abschätzen?


Kann ich leider nichts zu sagen. Hab nur in meiner Galerie die hochgeladen, die ich gestern während meines Einsatzes machen konnte. Ist halt sehr auf´s IBC DIMB Racing Team fokusiert, aber es sind auch andere Fahrer drauf.


----------



## KillerN (20. August 2007)

Mein HAC hat 1850Hm angezeigt   Mir kams auch so vor   Meine Maximale Steigung war 28% und Gefälle bei 30%. Allerdings frage ich mich, wo dieses steile Gefälle herkam  

Grüße
Jens


----------



## Der Spanier (22. August 2007)

Servus!

Ich wollte nur sagen, die TTs sind eine 2000 Km Reise Wert  , obwohl ich dieses Jahr nur die kurze Strecke gefahren bin. Für mich gibt es viel mehr possitives als negatives:

+ Strecke, Rossertrunde zu fahren macht es einfach Spass!  
+ Beschilderung der Strecke: wirklich Top!  
+ Helfer: Viele, freundlich und sie gaben gute Hinweise
+ Verpflegsung in der Strecke
+ Atmosphäre im Zielbereich
+ Duschen+Klo (Sauber!)
+ Anmeldungspreis


Die wenigen und nicht so wichtig Kritikpunkten sind hier (und ich versuche, konstruktiv zu sein und somit eine Lösung geben!)

- Anmeldungsfrist
- Keine Preise: Man braucht kein Pokal oder solchen Kram, aber Sachpresie wie lokale Spezialitäten, Wein usw, wären willkommen und kosten fast nichts...mir ist es Wurscht, ich werde nie sowas gewinnen    
- Verpflegsungslage in der kurzen Strecke...tja, das ist kompliziert...vielleicht lohnt es sich, nach dem Abschlusstrail kurz nach rechts zu fahren und die Verpflegung in einer der Parkplätze oben zu Stellen. Dann wieder zurück zur Strecke um das erste Trail zu geniessen!
- Verpflegung im Ziel: eher die Auswahl war nicht besonders gelungen...ich weiss, wie kompliziert und teuer ein Cathering ist, aber sie hätten etwas anderes als Wurst und Pommes anbieten können. Ich hätte gern 3-4 euro für eine Portion Nudel / Omelette oder ähnliches ausgegeben. Etwas zu trinken (Cola, Acuarius, Iso-Getränke von der Strecke) ist nicht teuer und einfach zu konservieren, das könnte in Startgeld sein.

Moderation, Startpaket, Schilder in der Autobahn und solche Sachen sind mir egal.  

Neonmänchen (eher weibchen) habe ich auch gesehen...aber sie hatten Startnummer, Rot-langestrecke... am Ende meiner ersten Runde habe ich sie überholt, sie hatten einfach ein anderes Rennen gemacht, genauso gerecht wie alle anderen Teilnehmer. 

Blöde Leute gibt es auch: in der 1er Runde habe ich ein Jogging Typ, der unbedingt auf ein Trail in der gegen Richtung laufen wollte  ...und das obwohl alles 1a gesperrt und geschildert war...Die Sache mit den Saboteurs ist unglaublich...man sollte sich an der Strecke verstecken, ein Paar Bilder machen und damit solche Leute anzeigen    

Schade ist, dass die Eppsteiner nicht so besonders engagiert waren. 

Wenn ich in 2008 immer noch mein Bike in Deutschland habe, bin ich wieder dabei. Ein sehr netter Wochenende Ausflug!  

Gruss und bis nächstes Jahr,

Ruben


----------



## ulibaer1 (22. August 2007)

Habe im letzten Jahr und auch in diesem Jahr die kleine Runde gemacht. Mir hat dies Strecke Super gefallen. Ausschließlich hoch und runter - und besonders viele tolle Downhill-Passagen. Bei veiner Reihe von anderen Mittelgebirgsveranstaltungen geht es eher ausschließlich auf Wald- und Feldwegen durch die Landschaft.

Weil mir die Strecke so gut gefallen hat, war es nicht so schlimm, dass es zweimal das gleiche war - aber im letzten Jahr gab es einfach mehr zu sehen (Abwechselung). Vielleicht kann im nächsten Jahr auch die kurze Strecke wieder auf beiden Bergen stattfinden.

Die Streckenposten und Serviceleute fand ich nur nett - habe auch immer ein paar Worte gewechselt.

Bei meiner Zielzeit (3 Stunden für 33 km) mache ich mir natürlich keine grossen Gedanken um Pokale - aber ausser Pommes und Bratwurst hätte ich im Ziel auch gerne etwas anderes gegessen. So musste ich dann auf Kuchen zurückgreifen - aber der war auch lecker.

Sanitäre Anlagen und Duschen waren in Ordnung. Der Raum zum Aufenthalt nach dem Rennen ist etwas sehr eng.

Ich werde in jedem Fall im nächsten Jahr wieder dabei sein.


----------



## frogmatic (22. August 2007)

Wer es nicht gemerkt hat: es gab neben Worscht&Fritten auch Kartoffel mit Quark, es müssen ja nicht immer Nudeln sein! Stand nicht nur auf den Speiselisten, sondern es war auch ein Muster ausgestellt für diejenigen, die nicht so schnell wieder zum Lesen gefunden haben... 

FM


----------



## Beach90 (23. August 2007)

Hat schon wer Bilder gefunden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (24. August 2007)

geduld, geduld. wenn ich es richtig mitbekommen habe, dauert das wohl ein wenig. ein paar pics hat der schwarze kater schon ins idrt-fotoalbum reingestellt ...


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (24. August 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> ein paar pics hat der schwarze kater schon ins idrt-fotoalbum reingestellt ...


Im IDRT-Album ist nur die Auswahl aller IDRT-ler. Hab aber auch ein Album, wo noch andere Fahrer dabei sind in meiner eigenen Galerie. Sind aber nur insgesamt 32 Bilder.


----------



## Marko S (27. August 2007)

Die Veranstaltung fand ich auch klasse und die Strecke war richtig geil. Aber einen Kritikpunkt habe ich und andere Fahrer mit denen ich gesprochen hatte schon.
Keine Getränke für die ins Ziel kommenden Fahrer und als ich nachgefragt habe ob es noch Wasser gibt hieß es nur wir wären doch auf der Strecke versorgt worden.
Das war aber vor 17 km und die Falsche hatte ich natürlich auf der letzten Runde getrunken.
O.K eine nette Dame hat sich meiner erbarmt und mir noch eine Flasche Rossbacher in die Hand gedrückt.
Sonst hätte ich erst zum Auto fahren müssen um Geld zu holen (stand am Bahnhof) und ob ich den Berg zum Sportplatz direkt nach dem Rennen noch ohne Krämpfe hochgekommen wäre glaube ich nicht, die hatten sich bereits am letzten Anstieg angekündigt und mein Wasserhaushalt war ziemlich an Ende. 
Also bitte beim nächsten Rennen im Zielbereich Getränke und wenn es nur Wasser ist.

Gruß
Marko


----------



## thto (29. August 2007)

hi,
wann ist denn mit ein paar pics zu rechnen ?
vg
thorstenn


----------



## SteveLorenzios (30. August 2007)

thto schrieb:


> hi,
> wann ist denn mit ein paar pics zu rechnen ?
> vg
> thorstenn




geduld hin oder her.. man könnte ja wenigstens nach fast 2 wochen   wenigstens paar fotos von der veranstaltung reinstellen.. 
auch wenn die fotos kostenlos scheinen, 2 wochen ist schon lang ohne irgend ein foto vom zielbereich oder sonst was


----------



## trekracer (1. September 2007)

Ich hol den Fred nochmal aus der Mottenkiste. Leider sind immer noch keine Fotos online  

Zum Gesamten:
Der Eppstein Marathon gehört zu meinen absoluten Lieblingsrennen. Ich fahre da traditionell immer die Kurzstrecke. Das hat sich so ergeben, weil bei meiner ersten Teilnahme 2004 die Mittelstrecke schon voll war und ich nicht unverrichteter Dinge nach Hause fahren wollte. So fahr ich halt seit drei Jahren immer die "Kinderstrecke" auf Sieg. So stark wie dieses Jahr war die Konkurrenz aber noch nie - weswegen ich auch aus diesem Jahr wieder eine Rechnung offen habe (noch bin ich nicht so alt, dass ich nur noch auf die AK-Wertung schiele...).

Zur Veranstaltung 2007:
Ich mag dieses Rennen. Die Strecke gehört zum Besten, was es gibt. Die Sportanlage am Bienroth ist immer tiptop gepflegt, Duschen und Toiletten sind sauber (und warm).

Und... es *gab* in den Vorjahren immer kostenlose Massagen, Zielverpflegung und ein nettes Geschenk (T-Shirt, Buff, Kettenstrebenschutz).

Aber was war dieses Jahr los ?

Kein Geschenk, keine Zielverpflegung, keine Massagen, keine AK-Preise !
O.K. niedrigere Startgebühr - aber der ganze Charme der Veranstaltung war IMHO futsch.
Dazu kam noch ein lustloser/genervter (?) Organisator Rainer Tisch, der dieses Jahr überhaupt keinen Spass zu haben schien. Ich halte ihm mal zu gute, dass ihm die Streckensabotagen der zurückliegenden Tage ziemlich an die Nerven gegangen waren - das nagt natürlich an einem. Aber Querulanten (Streckensabotage) und Nörgler (Zielverpflegungsmeckerer) gibts immer, das gehört dazu 

Ich würde mir jedenfalls wünschen, dass die Taunustrails wieder ihre einstige Ausnahmestellung zurückerhalten und die Orga wieder mit vollem Spass und Engagement bei der Sache ist. Das Startgeld kann wegen mir gerne wieder erhöht werden - das kleine Geschenk hat der Veranstaltung immer einen besonderen Touch gegegeben. Die Massagen können ja über einen Umkostenbeitrag (teilweise) refinanziert werden. Und als Zielverpflegung müssen es ja keine Nudeln sein - aber ein Getränk und ein trockenes Brötchen wären schon nett gewesen.

Also findet bitte wieder zu alter Form zurück und überdenkt das Low-Budget-Konzept nochmal.


----------



## homburger (2. September 2007)

Mann, ihr habt Sorgen. Könnt ihr mal aufhören euch anzustellen wie Schulmädchen? Das ist ja erbärmlich. Mama die haben mir keinen Blechpokal gegeben und keiner hat mir Nudeln gebracht... Reißt euch mal zusammen!


----------



## trekracer (2. September 2007)

homburger schrieb:


> Mann, ihr habt Sorgen. Könnt ihr mal aufhören euch anzustellen wie Schulmädchen? Das ist ja erbärmlich. Mama die haben mir keinen Blechpokal gegeben und keiner hat mir Nudeln gebracht... Reißt euch mal zusammen!


Niemand hat von Dir verlangt, Dich mit dem Thema auseinanderzusetzen.

Aber wenn Du keine Lust hast, das zu tun, dann sei doch bitte so konsequent und spar Dir die Kommentare.


----------



## wissefux (3. September 2007)

@alle dauernörgler : welcome im orgateam 2008


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (3. September 2007)

trekracer schrieb:


> Kein Geschenk, keine Zielverpflegung, keine Massagen, keine AK-Preise !
> O.K. niedrigere Startgebühr - aber der ganze Charme der Veranstaltung war IMHO futsch.
> Dazu kam noch ein lustloser/genervter (?) Organisator Rainer Tisch, der dieses Jahr überhaupt keinen Spass zu haben schien. Ich halte ihm mal zu gute, dass ihm die Streckensabotagen der zurückliegenden Tage ziemlich an die Nerven gegangen waren - das nagt natürlich an einem. Aber Querulanten (Streckensabotage) und Nörgler (Zielverpflegungsmeckerer) gibts immer, das gehört dazu
> 
> ...


Es ist ja nicht einfach so, daß man mit einer Startgelderhöhung automatisch die Leistungen wieder bekäme. Das ist auch mit erheblichem Mehraufwand seitens der Orga verbunden und bindet Helfer, die anderswo dann nicht mehr zur Vefügung ständen. Letztes Jahr gab es oftmals (teilweise auch berechtigte) Kritik an den Streckenposten und es kam durch zu wenige Streckenposten zu mindestens einer Falschleitung durch Sabotage. Daher hatten wir uns für 2007 entschlossen, uns und die Helfer am Kern der Veranstaltung, nämlich dem Rennen selbst, so einzusetzen, daß hier alles möglichst reibungslos klappt und das war meines Wissens auch so. Das Drumherum wurde eben weitgehend gestrichen. Wir hatten im Vorfeld, auch auf anderen Marathons, auch viel Bestätigung für diese Entscheidung, da die Mehrheit eben eine Rennen fahren will und keine Goodies, Pokale, Massagen, Nudeltheke etc. bezahlen möchte, die man entweder nicht braucht oder von denen die wenigsten etwas haben und nach dem Rennen vor Ort gab es auch nur durchweg positive Stimmen. Im Internet meckert es sich halt leichter ohne ein direktes Gegenüber.  Im übrigen hatten wir, auch dank dieses Konzepts, dieses Jahr einen neuen Teilnehmerrekord.

Wir haben die Kritik eurerseits jetzt zumindest gelesen und werden sie sicher in die Gespräche für die Veranstaltung 2008 mit einbringen. Die Zielverpflegung sehe ich hier als wichtigsten Verbesserungsgrund. Die hätte mir auch gefehlt. Wie weit die anderen Punkte mit wenig Mehraufwand realisierbar und auch von uns gewünscht sind, werden die nächsten Wochen und Monate zeigen. Wir gehen aber generell unter der Maxime an die Veranstaltung heran, daß wir ein Radrennen organisieren und daher das Rennen absolute Priorität hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## powderJO (3. September 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Daher hatten wir uns für 2007 entschlossen, uns und die Helfer am Kern der Veranstaltung, nämlich dem Rennen selbst, so einzusetzen, daß hier alles möglichst reibungslos klappt und das war meines Wissens auch so.



sehe ich als teilnehmer ganz genauo so. das rennen und die strecke waren perfekt. bis auf den start - aber das habe ich ja schon an anderer stelle beschrieben. 
im übrigen fällt mir auf, dass es die meckerer hier stört, dass es zuwenig drum herum gibt: keine nudeln, keine präsente, keine pokale. bei anderen rennen stört die meckerer der hohe preis und sie fordern daher verzicht auf unnötige pokale, präsente: daraus kann ich nur einen schluss ziehen:
entweder es wird gemeckert um des meckerns willen oder aber die meckerer starten schlicht bei den für sie falschen veranstaltungen. 
dafür gibt es aber eine ganz einfache lösung: sucht euch halt die veranstaltungen raus, die zu euren vorlieben passen. schließlich ist es ja nicht so, dass die veranstalter nicht vorher relativ gut beschrieben hätten, was es gibt und was nicht.


----------



## frogmatic (3. September 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> @alle dauernörgler : welcome im orgateam 2008



Treffer!

Ansonsten kann ich mich nur powderJO anschliessen - wird ja keiner gezwungen, mitzufahren. 

FM


----------



## Wiegetritt (4. September 2007)

So jetzt muss ich als Mitglied im Orga-Team der TT auch noch etwas loswerden:

im Großen und Ganzen haben wir - neben den Reaktionen im Forum - überwiegend Positives über die Strecke ansich, deren Ausschilderung und den Helfern gehört. --> das werden wir für 2008 beibehalten.

Es gab so manche Kritik (fehlende Nudeln, Moderation,..) die auch wir so erkannt haben und in 2008 abstellen werden. Ideen gibt es dazu schon welche, aber mehr wird noch nicht verraten 

Es gab aber auch die eine oder andere Äußerung über die wir uns ehrlich gesagt etwas gewundert haben.

Ich kann euch aber eines versichern: es war ein großes Stück Arbeit mit sehr sehr vielen ehrenamtlichen und freiwillig geleisteten Stunden, und das alles von Berufstätigen, die nicht ihr Geld mit der Orga eines Marathons verdienen, sondern dies in ihrer Freizeit tun. Insofern gilt schon auch der Spruch an die "Nörgler": selber machen, besser machen.   

So oder so: wir haben vor, TT 2008 durchzuführen und wollen das Gute wiederholen und das Kritische besser machen. 

Kommet daher auch 2008 in Scharen und schaut es euch an!


----------



## SteveLorenzios (5. September 2007)

> So oder so: wir haben vor, TT 2008 durchzuführen und wollen das Gute wiederholen und das Kritische besser machen.



das gäb auch richtig ärger wenn die nicht stattfinden würden


----------



## Adrenalino (5. September 2007)

Gaaaaaaaaaanz vorsichtige Anfrage : evtl. wieder ne Langstrecke in 2008? Also so +80km.....  

Mein Vorschlag : die Langstreckler dann gesondert um so ca. 9:30 Uhr starten lassen und ein ( realistisches ) Zeitlimit schaffen. Dann solltet ihr auch keine Probs mit Streckenposten haben die - verständlich - nicht bis spätabends auf die letzten abgeschlagenen Langstreckler warten wollen.

Ich weiß, ich nerv. Meins ja auch nur gut, weil ich gerne wieder mitfahren würde. Aber 60km sind mir nunmal zu wenig, bei aller Schwierigkeit der Strecke.


----------



## BackfireLX (5. September 2007)

Sind bis 2008 auch die Fotos online?


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (5. September 2007)

Adrenalino schrieb:


> Gaaaaaaaaaanz vorsichtige Anfrage : evtl. wieder ne Langstrecke in 2008? Also so +80km.....
> 
> Mein Vorschlag : die Langstreckler dann gesondert um so ca. 9:30 Uhr starten lassen und ein ( realistisches ) Zeitlimit schaffen. Dann solltet ihr auch keine Probs mit Streckenposten haben die - verständlich - nicht bis spätabends auf die letzten abgeschlagenen Langstreckler warten wollen.
> 
> Ich weiß, ich nerv. Meins ja auch nur gut, weil ich gerne wieder mitfahren würde. Aber 60km sind mir nunmal zu wenig, bei aller Schwierigkeit der Strecke.


Glaub ich nicht dran. Da stehen zwei weitere Probleme, die es neben den Helfern noch zu lösen gäbe:
1.- Wir dürfen nicht vor 11:30 starten, wegen des Gottesdienstes, der in der direkt am Stadtplatz gelegenen Talkirche statt findet. Früher starten geht also nicht.
2.- Da wir ja als Überführungsstrecke durch die Stadt die gleiche Abfahrt nutzen, die auch später die Auffahrt zurück ins Ziel ist, müssen wir ein Zeitfenster planen, bei dem garantiert der letzte unten ist, bevor die ersten hoch kommen. Das gäbe sonst unter Garantie ein heilloses Durcheinander und gefährlich wäre das obendrein. 
Außerdem müßte die Langstrecke, um dieses Stpck nur einmal passieren zu müssen, die Rossertrunde zum Anfang fahren und danach die restlichen Kilometer auf der Judenkopfrunde abschrubben. Bei 18 km (Start+Rossertrunde+Stadtdurchfahrt) wären das für deine Distan noch gut 62 km, die auf einer 16 km-Schleife gefahren werden müßten. Ergo müßte die Langstrecke die Judenkopfrunde dann vier mal die gleiche Runde fahren und das fände ich sehr unattraktiv und noch dazu verliert man an der Strecke völlig den Überblick, wer jetzt noch wieviele Runde fahren müßte.

Ich sage daher mal, daß die Wiedereinführung der Langstrecke nicht ohne eine größere Streckenerweiterung auf einen Umfang wie 2005, wo die Judenkopfrunde 3X km hatte und das wird uns niemand genehmigen, da genau die Bereiche, die dafür notwendig wären, vom Forst nicht gewünscht sind, da dort zu viel Fußgängerverkehr herrscht, etc., der durch das Rennen zu stark beeinträchtigt wäre. Für eine längere Strecke fielen dann natürlich auch wieder mehr Vorarbeit und mehr Helfer an und sabotageanfälliger wäre sie auch. Daher halte ich das zwar nicht für unmöglich, aber doch für sehr unwahrscheinlich.


----------



## Beach90 (6. September 2007)

Werden die Pics ein Weihnachtsgeschenk?


----------



## Dr. Faust (6. September 2007)

Adrenalino schrieb:


> Gaaaaaaaaaanz vorsichtige Anfrage : evtl. wieder ne Langstrecke in 2008? Also so +80km.....
> 
> Mein Vorschlag : die Langstreckler dann gesondert um so ca. 9:30 Uhr starten lassen und ein ( realistisches ) Zeitlimit schaffen. Dann solltet ihr auch keine Probs mit Streckenposten haben die - verständlich - nicht bis spätabends auf die letzten abgeschlagenen Langstreckler warten wollen.
> 
> Ich weiß, ich nerv. Meins ja auch nur gut, weil ich gerne wieder mitfahren würde. Aber 60km sind mir nunmal zu wenig, bei aller Schwierigkeit der Strecke.



Starte doch in Maintal, dann kannst Du Dich gute 40 km schön flach einfahren und dann richtig Gas geben. Wenn Du die Startunterlagen samstags holst geht das doch auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (7. September 2007)

Beach90 schrieb:


> Werden die Pics ein Weihnachtsgeschenk?



die bilder sind in der mache und werden demnächst online gestellt. genauen termin kann ich aber noch nicht nennen. einfach immer wieder mal auf der homepage reinschauen ...

wir sind uns bewußt, dass dies in diesem jahr auch nicht optimal läuft und haben schon verbesserungen fürs nächste jahr ins auge gefasst.

fakt ist, dass es einen riesen zeitlichen aufwand bedeutet, die gut 1600 bilder so zuzuordnen, dass ihr nur nach eurer startnummer suchen müßt und dann alle euch betreffenden bilder vorfindet.

alles wird gut


----------



## frogmatic (7. September 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> Beach90 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Werden die Pics ein Weihnachtsgeschenk?
> ...



Alle Bilder in 24 Häppchen geteilt, würden doch einen netten Adventskalender ergeben - genau das richtige für ungeduldige, nörgelnde Kin... äähhh, Biker  

OK, ich kann's ja auch kaum erwarten...

FM


----------



## wissefux (12. September 2007)

einmal werdet ihr noch wach ...  

im verlauf des morgigen tages könnte das warten ein ende haben. allerdings ohne gewähr


----------



## wissefux (13. September 2007)

na, hab ich zuviel versprochen ?

die fotos sind online und warten auf euren download


----------



## Maggo (13. September 2007)

jetzt iss dann hoffentlich gut mit der nörgelei!


----------



## thto (13. September 2007)

sauber vielen herzlichen dank 
TT


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## worfo k. (14. September 2007)

Wow, jetzt kann ich nachvollziehen was da soo lange gedauert hat... Ein herzliches Super-Danke auch von mir.

Da macht sich der Community-Character der Veranstaltung nochmal von seiner positvsten Seite bemerkbar: Statt übermäßigem Sponsorenterror und kindischem Pokalfetisch selbstloses Engagement.

Nochmal Danke,
Worfo

P.S.: Um denen entgegenzukommen, die ihr Hungerloch im Ziel nicht mit Pommes-Schranke stopfen wollen, könnte man vielleicht die Obstverpflegung ein wenig aus- bzw. vom Streckenposten in den Zielbereich umbauen (falls das nicht eh schon der Fall war). Mit nem Banänchen oder ner Necktarine im Bauch lässt sich schon gut wieder heim fahren, denke ich.


----------

